# NYU this summer



## graham (Apr 11, 2005)

I have applied to a documentary and film class through the NYUSummer program. Ive already sent in money for housing and tuition. My first documentary will be finished by that time. I was wondering if anyone had any advice as to how I should publicize it, i have already emailed alot of independant film companies and they would love to take a look. Just seeing if anyone else has any other ideas.
thanks alot
-graham


----------



## lilyofshallot (Apr 12, 2005)

I would submit it to POV and Independent Lens on PBS.  
http://www.pbs.org/pov/
http://www.pbs.org/pov/utils/forproducers.html


----------



## graham (Apr 12, 2005)

thanks alot, it always just seems hard to get the ball rolling on stuff but it all has to start somewhere thanks
-graham


----------

